# Hocking River 9/26



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Got to get out to few spots today on the Hocking . First spot I stopped at I ended up catching 23 fish , most of them were white bass caught on white grub, but I caught 2 nice Eyes on my shad rap . The second place I stopped I took some minnows with me , but only ended up with 9 fish , al smallies with the biggest being about 3#. Water is still a lil muddy and with the rain comin in later this week it'll be that way 4 a while . This will prolly be my last River report 4 a while cause Bow season starts sat and I'll be a lil busy.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Congrat's on the fishing


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey RiverWader, don't stop yet! I've been out 3-4 times within last 2 weeks here in West Virginia and have caught double digit bass (Numbers, not size) each time. I always have one small or large go 13". The fall bite is on!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

OU, Im going out tonight, its been to warm to be Bow hunting right now. I just hope the waters not to cold to wade..


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I don't know in Ohio now, but I've broken out the waders here in West Virginia. I think on warm days (like around 80) it could be bearable, but water is starting to cool down. I've fished predominately evenings after work, which is the end of the day and cooler weather. However, I've been out two afternoons for 4-5 hours with waders. I picked up a lighter insulated pair at Rocky's a few years back. Glad I did right now. Planning to get out as much as possible in October.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I hit the Hocking for about 15min on sunday. I didn't have much time to fish. The water was really muddy. Caught a few white bass and saw shad swimming around everywhere.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

OU, I broke out the waders also . Went up The Hocking by Movies 10 caught a few bass , 6 I think in all , no size though, but caught some really nice Crappie 25 of them only 4 niceones over 11 inches . On my way back down the bike path I seen prolly one of the biggest bucks :! of my life bedded down on the river bank , wish I had my bow!


----------



## CTB86 (Feb 16, 2006)

I hit up the Hocking for the first time today, I parked at Movies 10 and took the fly rod out to maybe catch some bass. Didnt stay too long because of the strong wind. I just wanted to know if anyone could PM me some good access points on the Hocking Near Nelsonville.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

CTB86 said:


> I hit up the Hocking for the first time today, I parked at Movies 10 and took the fly rod out to maybe catch some bass. Didnt stay too long because of the strong wind. I just wanted to know if anyone could PM me some good access points on the Hocking Near Nelsonville.


I don't know any, but fishing-marshall does. If he doesn't PM you, just PM him. Good Luck!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

CTB86, Are you lookin for places to fly fish , or fishing in general?And will you be wading or walking the bank????


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Walking along the bank of the Hocking River and slinging a fly rod could be pretty darn hard. Some places there isn't much room along the bank. However, the closer to towns you are, the less trees there will be along the bank. I know from personal experience that close to a few towns can hold some dynamite fishing for bass!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

After this rain we are having right now the Hockings is done 4 about a month


----------



## CTB86 (Feb 16, 2006)

I can wade and bank fish. I just took out the fly yesterday to see if I could spook up any bass. I think I might try to hit up clear creek for some browns later next week if it cools a little and the rain can hold off.


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

It sounds like there were a few of us who must have just missed each other on the Hocking yesterday. I went for the first time off Co Road 4, and walked up the bike path. I fished around an hour or so before the monsoon hit and picked up two bass - 12" and about 15". 

I had on felt soled waders - which are good for wading rivers with bedrock bottoms - but on the mud along the bank, I was practically ice skating. The river seemed real deep - too deep to wade. Do you guys fish the Hocking from the shore or is it higher than usual? Is it ever a wadeable river around Nelsonville?


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

CTB86,

There isn't a whole lot going on around Clear Creek bugwise - at least at night and at least the past couple times I've been there. If CC is anything like the other trout rivers in OH, we should be due for some good caddis, small mayfly fishing pretty soon.

John


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

The Hocking is wadeable in Nelsonville at certain spots , not too many.


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

So yesterday, before the three feet of rain, that was the normal water level on the Hocking?

Does anyone fish it between, say, Clear Creek Metro and Logan? Is it wadeable there?

Thanks, 
John


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I've canoed the area between clear creek and Logan , some spots are wadeable , but its hard to get to them from the bank. Great fishing in that stretch.


----------



## CTB86 (Feb 16, 2006)

I have had pretty good success on other trout streams in the state with just buggers and nymphs and steelhead/salmon spawn sacks. I'm still having a tough time getting a perfect presentation with a dry fly, but its slowly coming along. I think my favorite catch using spawn was this beast I caught last year in NE ohio. Too bad they stick Steelies in the same cat. as normal stream rainbow trout for fish ohio. This pictures makes me look like i'm going to throw up haha.


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

What stream in NE Ohio holds resident rainbows like that? Is that a brood the DNR or trout club stocked?

I've never had much success with wooly buggers for browns, though some people swear by them. In crawfish colors (brown/olive/green), they work pretty well for smallies.

Anyhow, I'd love to hear how you do at CC - I may even see you on the water.

John


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

The stretch of Hocking around Athens is wadeable. Definately a stretch to try out if you get the chance. Some of my best days in quantity and quality are from that area!


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

oufisherman,

My brother lives about a mile from Whites Mill - he's an OU student - and he's said that he sees people wading up through campus by the golf course. He invited me to come down, but the river is chocolate milk colored and raging right now - it will probably be at least a few more days before I make the drive.

I got the impression from previous posts that people were wading the Hocking in the Nelsonville area. I gave it a try last week and almost ended up doing the backstroke to my car at County Road 4. 

John


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah Im prolly one of those people he see's all the time, and I would definatly suggest the golf course area all the way to the Stimson Ave. bridge. Another good area is off rt. 33 behind the gravel pit over by the Plains


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I also did my fair share of wading in the Hocking around OU while a student the last 2 years. Now I'm in West Virginia and still catching some smallies. However, none as big as a couple out of the Hocking. The area from the golf course up to Stimson as Riverwader mentioned is good. However, also other areas around bridge abutments nearby are just as good! Riverwader probably knows where I mean. Don't forget to hit the area at Whites Mill and downstream a few hundred yards. The whole area around campus is good in areas, just wish I would have found it out sooner.


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

Gentlemen,

Thank you for the suggestions.

John


----------

